# No Notification Sounds on Fire



## EdGein (Mar 4, 2011)

My Fire does not make Notification sounds. Everything else on it works beautifully and has from day one. But I can't get Notification sounds.

I've been advised to download Android Assistant and Volume Manager. I've done that and played around with them to no avail. If there are specific steps I should follow with one or both of these apps, I'd love to hear them.

I'm tech savvy but this has me stumped. Any ideas or solutions?

Thanks!


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Try a factory reset, see if that brings them back, then just sync all your books back on


----------

